# Had to put some out



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I put two k-9 sets out this morning I have a large coyote hanging out to close to the mobile home park I manage and it's too close to call and shoot him so we will see how my trapping luck is this year I've been so busy all fall and winter I've not have time to put out any sets here is some pictures of the sets







Sneaky flat set


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking good! Be sure and keep us posted on your success.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Goodluck looks like it should work to me

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys it means a lot to me you guys saying my sets look good weather may not cooperate to well going to be warm and wet the next two days then cold we shall see


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Traps empty this morning may take a few days he does not come through every night


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Hell be back and now you are ready

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes he will no fur this morning


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, Pokey. Checked my cameras today after not checking for weeks and found this one on the loose.

Now that deer season has ended, I'll see what I can do, too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic..


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Get after that fawn killer glen 
My sets were empty this morning


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Trail cams are so much fun . I set one up at my favorite bait site a week too late but what the heck . Yesterday I was met with an SD card with 36 , 30 second videos of magpies and Ravens .. lol . Pokey , Im wondering what you use for lure / scent .. Ive never had much luck with foot holds but am always interested what others use .


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

The dirt hole I used caven's violator 7 lure and a local bait makers bait and a shot of red fox pee and the flat set I used hawbaker's coyote & wolf gland lure 100 and a shot of red fox pee last year was my first year setting for k9's I had 4 sets out and I caught 2 gray fox 2 raccoon 1 coyote and one possum unfortunately I did not keep notes on what I used where is I don't know what lure was used at each catch I do know the raccoon and one gray fox I got were on the caven's lure because I bought the hawbakers after I got the raccoons because raccoon season was not open yet and I wanted to try and keep them out of me sets


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the info ..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Traps empty again this morning it rained most of the night and now it's 19* outside and going down to 10* tonight I'll probably have to rebed traps I hate trapping in wet cold weather but with the cold snap we are in now he will be out looking for something to eat


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Traps have been empty the last few days but we got a little snow last night and guess what he was back and is the luckiest coyote I've seen check these pictures out he just missed the pan at the dirt hole set







Also he played around before going in


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You should have more than one set at that spot, I would have an extra 2 set up - like a decoy - he knows it's there.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Traps empty today I put in a blind set where he's been sent checking the dirt hole set and also a post set back farther we shall see he should come through tonight or tomorrow night if he holds to his same pattern


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Traps have been empty last few days weather has been terrible the last few days for land sets first we got 4 inches of snow then it rained and took all the snow then got cold and froze everything all this happened in about 36 hours so I've chipped out all the sets and changed up the bait in the dirt hole set he is coming in to the set but not working it so my mentor suggested a sweeter fresher bait the bait that I was using was a tainted rank smelling bait also he comes through a brush patch on a old deer run every time he comes in so I put out a cable restraint on that today this is a first for me so I hope I have his covered now here's a picture of the lasso


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You've got that thing hidden so well I can't see it. Maybe that's the idea.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heck Glen--- we must be get'in old--- I cant see it either.lol.

With all that bad weather your have'in ---I'd go build some cubbies and trap cats.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just to the left, Ya that's what I'd do also Cat.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

click on the pic and blow it up, the snare is almost dead center


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok traps empty again here's a marked up picture green is the run red is the cable restraint


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well guys he was back this morning at 4:30 am I checked traps before work a got almost to the cable restraint and he was caught and going crazy I went to get my gun and he broke the cable and got away here's a picture of the cable


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Went to get your gun ? ......Lesson learned !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes don I know I was going to take my dog leash with me but my wife hid them all


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ha Ha He'd still Bitt you LOL---------------------Better luck next time*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Geez, Pokey. All it took was one look?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My My, lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

You guys are too much


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

The only good thing about this is I still have an ace up my sleeve the howler I've been working on is getting close to perfection and breeding season is coming I'll make him think I'm the new hottie in town looking for love what I great way to brake in a new howler calling in a educated dog and I'll know it's Houdini with that nice looking coller he's got on


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Not alone there pokey , Ive got a coyote here wearing a necklace too. Strange thing tho , he didnt even hardly fight the snare , one wrap around some brush and set about chewing .No disturbance to speak at the set , at first I thought someone had cut the cable but it looks just like yours . Reset it and caught another one there a week later . I check every time I catch one now hoping it is him but so far no luck .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

New howler?? Completed already?

Go get em they may not be breeding like February but the females are setting up house and pairing has started!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

TheDuckMaster said:


> New howler?? Completed already?
> 
> Go get em they may not be breeding like February but the females are setting up house and pairing has started!


It's close just needs a little more tweaking to what I want it to sound like but I'm not a coyote so it will need some field testing to see how they respond to it


----------

